# Attention "Warrior Pen" Turners



## Texas T

A group of Apache pilots from the 4th ID at Ft Hood will be packing up to head across the pond this June/July. I would like to give them pens before they go over this time. We gave this unit pens two years ago in Iraq and they have had a 90% turnover. The ones that are still with their pens in that unit still brag about them to the newbies.

Right now I could use about 50 pens. Anybody that is willing to turn some then I will get them to the guys. Wood, antler, or rifle cartridges are good this go around. Once they get over seas they will be joined by some other guys and then we can take card of the rest.

Thanks to everybody in advance


----------



## Tortuga

I'm a little wore out on antler work, Charles...but I'll get to work on some wood/cartridge combos with rifle clips.. Antler gets me to barking and hocking something awful for some reason now..

Thanks for taking care of our young Warriors... of


----------



## bill

I will do some, I have some 7mm stuff, I can dig out some wood. When do you want them?


----------



## Texas T

bill said:


> I will do some, I have some 7mm stuff, I can dig out some wood. When do you want them?


 Anytime in the next 3 to 4 weeks would work.


----------



## Viking48

I need to get to work on some so I'll see if I can't crank some out for you.


----------



## Flat Fish

I'll try to chip in. The shop is clean so I should be able to knock out a few.


----------



## FishBone

TT, I'm in, I have some I can send right now. Please PM me your address.

FishBone


----------



## Texas T

FishBone said:


> TT, I'm in, I have some I can send right now. Please PM me your address.
> 
> FishBone


 Check your PM's and thanks so very much.


----------



## FishBone

I will put them in the mail Monday.


Thanks for what you do for our Warriors.




FishBone


----------



## Texas T

If any one needs some brass cases holler with what caliber you can use.


----------



## Texas T

If anybody has any of the labels that say what the pens are made from and who made them, please put them with the pen. 

Thanks


----------



## Tortuga

Below is a copy of the note we put in the first bunch of pens. I've run out of them, but think all of us can copy and print as many as you need for your pens. They won't have the sticky back but can be put into a 4x6 baggie after filling in the info. Think there is a way to set it up to make four notes on a 8x11 sheet of plain paper. If anybody needs any of the baggies, lemme know.. I buy them by the thousand for use in my biz.. No charge for baggies..LOL..

________________________________________________________

"TEXAS WARRIOR PENS"

To Our Warriors...We're just a bunch of ******* Texas fishermen who also have a love for woodworking...and above all, a TRUE LOVE and RESPECT for our Servicemen and Women..

Enclosed is a pen handmade with respect for you from _____________________, made by ___________________. We hope you will enjoy and use it to keep in touch with your friends and families back home. We know the job you guys are doing is a tough one...but want you to understand that ALL of us thank God every day that you are keeping the bad guys over there instead of wreaking havoc here on Main St., USA..

Just want you to know that we are behind you all the way...and if there is anything you need or any way we can help personally, all you have to do is ask.. We would love to hear from you if you have computer access..Just click on to

www.2coolfishing.com

and we'll do all we can for you. Posting up on the site requires registration..but it is free and no strings attached...

Thanks again from all of us to every one of you...


----------



## Texas T

Tortuga said:


> Below is a copy of the note we put in the first bunch of pens. I've run out of them, but think all of us can copy and print as many as you need for your pens. They won't have the sticky back but can be put into a 4x6 baggie after filling in the info. Think there is a way to set it up to make four notes on a 8x11 sheet of plain paper. If anybody needs any of the baggies, lemme know.. I buy them by the thousand for use in my biz.. No charge for baggies..LOL..
> 
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> "TEXAS WARRIOR PENS"
> 
> To Our Warriors...We're just a bunch of ******* Texas fishermen who also have a love for woodworking...and above all, a TRUE LOVE and RESPECT for our Servicemen and Women..
> 
> Enclosed is a pen handmade with respect for you from _____________________, made by ___________________. We hope you will enjoy and use it to keep in touch with your friends and families back home. We know the job you guys are doing is a tough one...but want you to understand that ALL of us thank God every day that you are keeping the bad guys over there instead of wreaking havoc here on Main St., USA..
> 
> Just want you to know that we are behind you all the way...and if there is anything you need or any way we can help personally, all you have to do is ask.. We would love to hear from you if you have computer access..Just click on to
> 
> www.2coolfishing.com
> 
> and we'll do all we can for you. Posting up on the site requires registration..but it is free and no strings attached...
> 
> Thanks again from all of us to every one of you...


 Instead of using the 2cool url I am willing to have my email addy used in lieu. Anybody that wants to use me email drop me a PM and I will send a return PM with my email.

That would also enhance my DW's job security since she loves sending packages to "her troops".


----------



## Tortuga

No problem , Charles... Please PM me your URL or email addy..(I've prolly already got it..but....)and I'll take out the 2cool and put in yore Bride's.in my master document..Won't put it up on here

...... if Momma aint happy..aint nobody happy...LOL


----------



## liftologist

TT, count me in....... I can deliver to you when I get them knocked out....just so I don't mess up....Cartridges are ok? I just don't want customs snagging them......I have plenty of antler if. Needed


----------



## Texas T

liftologist said:


> TT, count me in....... I can deliver to you when I get them knocked out....just so I don't mess up....Cartridges are ok? I just don't want customs snagging them......I have plenty of antler if. Needed


 Most of this will be delivered before they deploy from Ft Hood. They will be warned that if they take them don't show to the custom thieves on the return trip.


----------



## Texas T

Tortuga said:


> No problem , Charles... Please PM me your URL or email addy..(I've prolly already got it..but....)and I'll take out the 2cool and put in yore Bride's.in my master document..Won't put it up on here
> 
> ...... if Momma aint happy..aint nobody happy...LOL


 Check your PM's. Sent mine and Lynne's. You got that right.


----------



## liftologist

I just wanted to throw this out....would any of y'all be interested in going in on a group buy for this batch of warrior pens??? Just a thought


----------



## Tortuga

liftologist said:


> I just wanted to throw this out....would any of y'all be interested in going in on a group buy for this batch of warrior pens??? Just a thought


Good idea, Lift...but unfortunately for me, I just got in my latest order of 50 Fun Kits from PSI last week...

I did the group buy thang on the first go-round when we had 100+ pens to make for Charles's Son's crew...

I DO still have mucho baggies for them if anyone needs them.. Just send me a self addressed envelope and how many you think you need... PM me for an address...jim


----------



## Texas T

The note that Jim showed above has been revised with Lynne's email on it.
If you want a copy of the latest version PM me or Tortuga for a copy. We don't want to put her email out in the clear here.


----------



## Tortuga

Guys...here is the new revised note with Lynne's email x'd out. Put in your own email if you want...or, preferably, PM me or TexasT to get her email address to stick into the space

----------------------------------------------------------------.

"TEXAS WARRIOR PENS"

To Our Warriors...We're just a bunch of ******* Texas fishermen who also have a love for woodworking...and above all, a TRUE LOVE and RESPECT for our Servicemen and Women..

Enclosed is a pen handmade with respect for you from _____________________, made by ___________________. We hope you will enjoy and use it to keep in touch with your friends and families back home. We know the job you guys are doing is a tough one...but want you to understand that ALL of us thank God every day that you are keeping the bad guys over there instead of wreaking havoc here on Main St., USA..

Just want you to know that we are behind you all the way...and if there is anything you need or any way we can help personally, all you have to do is ask.. We would love to hear from you if you have computer access..Just drop us an email at.....

******@***********.com

and we'll do all we can for you.

Thanks again from all of us to every one of you


----------



## bill

Texas T said:


> Most of this will be delivered before they deploy from Ft Hood. They will be warned that* if they take them *don't show to the custom thieves on the return trip.


I think (FWIW) maybe we should just skip the cartridge pens. I know this is more for support but I do want them to take and use the pens. I would hate for any of them to take one, carry and care for it the whole time just to lose it on the way home.


----------



## wtc3

Will these be shipped to Ft. Hood or is somebody going to deliver them?


----------



## Texas T

bill said:


> I think (FWIW) maybe we should just skip the cartridge pens. I know this is more for support but I do want them to take and use the pens. I would hate for any of them to take one, carry and care for it the whole time just to lose it on the way home.


I understand what you are saying Bill but of about 50 cartridge pens that went over there was only about three that were "confiscated" by a particular military customs guy. They were declared on a customs form going into the country on four separate occassions with no problems. Several soldiers used different custom guys with there being no problem with their pens. That is why it was going to be tried with the warning. The ones that had their pens taken were also given new ones upon their return to the states by me.



wtc3 said:


> Will these be shipped to Ft. Hood or is somebody going to deliver them?


They will be delivered to to one of the aviators that I have known for four years to take back to his company at Ft Hood. They are being deployed as a task force and will have some soldiers from other units attached to their company for the duration of the rotation and those individuals we will ship theirs to them once settled in.


----------



## bill

Ok, just thought I would toss it out.

Heck, when I was in, we never went through customs LOL Now that I think of it, sometimes we didn't even wear uniforms. When we landed we sat on the planes (military and civilian) until a bus arrived next to the plane. We got off the plane and right onto the bus.


----------



## Tortuga

bill said:


> Ok, just thought I would toss it out.
> 
> Heck, when I was in, we never went through customs LOL Now that I think of it, sometimes we didn't even wear uniforms. When we landed we sat on the planes (military and civilian) until a bus arrived next to the plane. We got off the plane and right onto the bus.


Your comment got me to thinkin', Bill (and that can be dangerous.LOL).

Why in the hell would you send a returning combat soldier thru CUSTOMS. Pretty good bet that he is a 'citizen'....and if he's packin' in a few 'Spoils of War'...so be it !!! Been going on for centuries ... .02


----------



## Hooked

If anyone needs/wants some mesquite, cedar or plum (may have some peach also) give a shout and I can cut some blanks to whatever size you would like.

edit:
It just occurred to me that I also still have a couple chunks of Ike hackberry as well as an elm stump which I could whack off to make some blanks. I think I may still have some pecan pieces.


----------



## Texas T

Tortuga said:


> Your comment got me to thinkin', Bill (and that can be dangerous.LOL).
> 
> Why in the hell would you send a returning combat soldier thru CUSTOMS. Pretty good bet that he is a 'citizen'....and if he's packin' in a few 'Spoils of War'...so be it !!! Been going on for centuries ... .02


 What is strange is that the "customs" guys were also military. All they did was basically see what was being shipped hom.

Jim now days they don't allow any kind of war trophies to be brough back. The rifle, NVA currency, flags, etc that we brought back are no go items now days. Times have changed now days if the enemy doesn't have a helment or body armor you have to provide it foe them if they have been taken POW and are still in active combat area. Also if they are headed away from you your not suppose to shot them in the back, guess they want you to let them get away so you have job security on another day. All I can say is I guess I would be spending a lot of time being court martialed.


----------



## Texas T

*Fish Bone's work*

Some mighty fine pens. I like the Army symbols on the clips. What is the wood? I'm scratching my head between two choices.

Thank you sir


----------



## FishBone

You are welcome sir. The wood is Zebrawood.


----------



## Texas T

FishBone said:


> You are welcome sir. The wood is Zebrawood.


 Oh no i wasn't even close.


----------



## Tortuga

Been whackin' 'em out for ya, Charles.. Oughta finish filling up the tray this weekend.. Lemme know when ya wanna hook up for the transfer...


----------



## Texas T

Tortuga said:


> Been whackin' 'em out for ya, Charles.. Oughta finish filling up the tray this weekend.. Lemme know when ya wanna hook up for the transfer...


 Wow those are awesome, you're gonna end up with writers cramps filling out the info sheet. LOL
My schedule is your schedule, just holler.


----------



## FishBone

Tortuga said:


> Been whackin' 'em out for ya, Charles.. Oughta finish filling up the tray this weekend.. Lemme know when ya wanna hook up for the transfer...


Very nice work as always.


----------



## Texas T

Anybody that is going to make some "Warrior Pens" I will need them within the next two weeks if possible. If local area PM me an address and I can do a drive by and pick them up.

Thanks


----------



## Flat Fish

I got a few done. Don't think I'll get to any more over the next two weeks, so I'll PM you for a way to get these over to you.


----------



## Bobby

Pm me your address T. I will be going down Beltway 8 Monday Morning and will drop off a few I have done. Well doing that is LOL


----------



## Texas T

Bobby said:


> Pm me your address T. I will be going down Beltway 8 Monday Morning and will drop off a few I have done. Well doing that is LOL


 Done


----------



## Texas T

Anybody making "Warrior Pens" please fill out the last slip that Tortuga posted above in post #21. PM me for my wife's email address to use.


----------



## Tortuga

Gimme a call when you're making your rounds, Charles...Got about 18-20 ready to go...

another suggestion on the 'eclosure' note...when you copy and paste it..type in your name in that spece.and then you will only have to fill in what kind of wood, etc. it was made from...


----------



## Texas T

Tortuga said:


> Gimme a call when you're making your rounds, Charles...Got about 18-20 ready to go.....


 Will do


----------



## Bobby

Ok I got 5 ready to go. The one on the end with hackberry has been claimed by the BOSS!!!:biggrin:

Haute Pusuit remember that deer antler you gave me a long time ago. This is the last of it. Its what made it through Ike.


----------



## Bobby

I got 10 total done now. A couple of them I have no ideal what the wood is. It was found in the yard after Ike. I had to scrape all the mud off it to turn it.


----------



## Bobby

Forgot pictures

The last 3 pens I have no ideal what the wood is.


----------



## Bobby

I have 10 ready to go. You have a PM TexasT.


----------



## Viking48

Texas T - I'm afraid I bombed on you. Planned to spend time in the shop this weekend and finish some up for you but the wife had other plans - stayed on the go all weekend visiting kids and grandkids all day Saturday and fired up the pit for another set on Sunday (you'd think it was Mothers Day or something).







I've got my boss in town all this week but in the coming weeks I'll finish some up for you to give out on the next care package.


----------



## Texas T

Viking48 said:


> Texas T - I'm afraid I bombed on you. Planned to spend time in the shop this weekend and finish some up for you but the wife had other plans - stayed on the go all weekend visiting kids and grandkids all day Saturday and fired up the pit for another set on Sunday (you'd think it was Mothers Day or something).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got my boss in town all this week but in the coming weeks I'll finish some up for you to give out on the next care package.


 Don't worry about it in the least. You have plenty on your plate as it is.

For anybody else that want to be in on this load of "Warrior Pens" get with me by this weekend and they will go with this duty call up.


----------



## liftologist

Tex when are you sending the first pkg? I have a few ready just need to get them to ya...


----------



## bill

I have some as well, just need to get then to you. Planned on Sunday...but rembered it was Mother' Day.


----------



## Texas T

liftologist said:


> Tex when are you sending the first pkg? I have a few ready just need to get them to ya...


Next week



bill said:


> I have some as well, just need to get then to you. Planned on Sunday...but rembered it was Mother' Day.


Good excuse Bill, you get a free pass. Tuesday & Wednesday morning I have trip to the VA but afternoons are open both of those days and all other days are wide open.


----------



## Texas T

Here are the pens from flat fish.


----------



## speckle-catcher

Harbormaster was kind enough to give me a bunch of oak drops and end cuts. I won't have time to cut them down to blanks this week - but if anyone needs some blanks for warrior pens, I can send some.


----------



## liftologist

*Nice work*

Hey flatfish where do you get camfor???. That's some nice grain...


----------



## Flat Fish

I bought a couple chunks for bowls off pen turners, I think. Came out of Florida. Had some rot and a knot in one spot and I got some good pen blanks out of that area.

Have a bowl half turned from another piece. Might ought to finish it one of these days.


----------



## Bobby

I got my 10 delivered


----------



## Texas T

Bobby said:


> I got my 10 delivered


 Thanks to you and Barbara for stopping by the little old cabin and delivering those pens, that were outstanding as always.


----------



## liftologist

TI stopped by End Tuitions house last night.... he gave me a box with some nice chunks of wood....I'll get them ripped for blanks..... anyoneone in need of some let me know.....thanks ET


----------



## EndTuition

liftologist said:


> TI stopped by End Tuitions house last night.... he gave me a box with some nice chunks of wood....I'll get them ripped for blanks..... anyoneone in need of some let me know.....thanks ET


My pleasure ! I don't know squat about pen turning, but I help any Military based effort as best I can.


----------

